# The Palladium Cinema, Hockley, Birmingham April 2011



## TranKmasT (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally opened on 15th November 1911 as the Hockley Picture House, it had 506 seats. It was re-built and enlarged to the plans of architect L.L. Dussault, re-opening as the New Palladium Cinema on 8th November 1922. The opening film was Isobel Elsom in “The Game of Life”. The 3-storey building had a tiled mansard roof on top of its facade. Inside the auditorium, there was an elegant decorative scheme and seating was locating in stalls and circle levels. The projection box was located beneath the circle, above the rear stalls seating area.
> 
> From 22nd October 1936, it was taken over by the Associated British Cinemas(ABC) chain, and was re-named Palladium Cinema. It continued to operate successfully as an inner city neighbourhood cinema for many years.
> 
> The Palladium Cinema was closed on 13th February 1965 with Gerald Hatray in “The Spy” and Francoise Arnoul in “Daggers Drawn”(A Couteaux Tires). It became a bingo club, which operated until closing in the late-1970’s. The building then lay empty and unused for many years, and still stands in a deteriorating condition in 2011.























. 




















































. 

















. 






















. 












. 














*The Onus on the explorer is not to having a waist above 32"​*


----------



## nelly (Apr 22, 2011)

TranKmasT said:


>



This is quality!!! Nice report mate!!


----------



## alex76 (Apr 23, 2011)

really enjoyed this post thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 23, 2011)

The stained glass window in the peely paint surround and the ornate plasterwork are totally gorgeous. Some fab details and shots there, T. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Ace5150 (Apr 23, 2011)

VERY impressive pictures. Well done!


----------



## King Al (Apr 23, 2011)

Great pics TKT  the old pay phone is cool!


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 23, 2011)

Some great photography their and a nice time-warp find...


----------



## 4737carlin (Apr 26, 2011)

Great, love the metal work on them rows of seats and that 60s wallpaper in the 6th shot is class


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 30, 2011)

WOW! Epic find! Would love to see this!


----------



## Em_Ux (May 31, 2011)

Really love this!

Fantastic photos!

Thanks


----------



## ashfu (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice photos mate


----------



## Tanner (Jun 3, 2011)

Lovely pictures mate


----------



## Nobby1974 (Jun 3, 2011)

Super report TKT. Do you know what is planned for this place? It chills me to think that such beautiful old buildings are left to rot and die.


----------

